# New Outback 250Urs



## Pbtman (Dec 16, 2017)

Just brought our new Outback 250URS home. Wow!!! Were so impressed. I think the grandkids and us are gonna make some wonderful memories


----------



## Pbtman (Dec 16, 2017)

Okay. I have no idea why the pic went upside down. Don’t know how to edit it, either. Oh, well. You get the idea.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new rig! A nice Christmas present? :newyear:


----------



## hamm20132 (Nov 22, 2017)

Very nice, congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmaxmutt (Jul 23, 2017)

Welcome! We love our 2018 250URS.


----------

